# US ipad in UAE?



## kcgirl (Sep 9, 2013)

So what's the secret? How do I change my settings to UAE...it's not an option in the country selection?
Same issue when trying to buy an iBook or app - our US credit card has our updated billing address in Dubai - but when apple store wants me to update my address to confirm the credit card it has to be in city/state format?
Please help!!! Suddenly stranded without being able to watch any of my US shows online I have to have some books to read!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

DON'T change it!!! You'll end up being redirected to the UAE itunes store and it has virtually nothing on it.

To get access to you US stuff - which I assume looks to make sure you are using US servers and will block access from UAE ones, you need a go-around (the naught 3 letter thingy we're not allowed to mention).


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Not sure I understand the issue...

Regardless, here is how I use the Apple account:

- log in using the same US account that you used back in the States
- iTunes will recognize and automatically tell you that it will switch to US Store
- then your registered details (i.e. CC, address, etc) remain the same
- you buy and use iTunes the same exact way back in the US (i.e. buy apps, books, etc)

The only time I switch to a non-US store (have to create a separate account) is to download GamePass app (for NFL) since it is not allowed in US (contract reason, I guess).

As mentioned above, the US Store has 99.99% of everything whereas the local international stores have fraction of the content, depending which store.

Hope that helps...


----------



## kcgirl (Sep 9, 2013)

My problem is my husband updated our credit card with our UAE address. So my address from the US in iTunes doesn't match. And I can't update it to the UAE one because there is no functionality to put in a UAE address - it asks for state, etc


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

kcgirl said:


> My problem is my husband updated our credit card with our UAE address. So my address from the US in iTunes doesn't match. And I can't update it to the UAE one because there is no functionality to put in a UAE address - it asks for state, etc


I still don't understand your issue...

All you have to do is use the iTunes account as if you are in the US. Enter the userID and PW to log in. Why do you have to change anything ? Unless you tell Apple, iTunes doesn't know where your billing address is changed to. The vendors just want the charge to go thru. And especially since there is no "shipping" involved, shipping address doesn't have to match billing address, etc.

I have been living in many countries in the past 18 years, and all of my on-line details of US accounts remain the same.


----------



## kcgirl (Sep 9, 2013)

When I try to buy a book it says " zip code entered does not match bank records". It asks me to update billing info. It brings up my credit card info with my US address. My husband has updated our Bank of America credit card to be our UAE address. So I'm stuck! Please can anyone help? I'm losing my mind.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

ccr said:


> All you have to do is use the iTunes account as if you are in the US.


No.

You can only buy from the US store if the registered CC has a US address. You may be able to get around this if you remove the CC details and solely use iTunes cards. Once you change the CC details to a foreign card, you cannot buy from the US store.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

kcgirl said:


> When I try to buy a book it says " zip code entered does not match bank records". It asks me to update billing info. It brings up my credit card info with my US address. My husband has updated our Bank of America credit card to be our UAE address. So I'm stuck! Please can anyone help? I'm losing my mind.


You could change your address back to US, opt for online statements but You will have to tell them to send all new cards that are being issued to Dubai address.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> Once you change the CC details to a foreign card, you cannot buy from the US store.


Obviously.

However, in this case if I understood correctly, it is still the same US cards except they changed the billing address to UAE...

...which, IMHO, there is no need since it is now paperless, electronic-billing / paying days. I haven't received a single paper bill in years, everything are received directly at the US bank account and paid from same.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

technically its not a foreign card, just has a foreign billing address...

ccr, when retailers try to authorize credit card transactions, they have to send the CVV (the three numbers on the back of the card) along with postal/zip code to the processor to validate the transaction is genuine... if the postal codes between what the retailer transmits and the address of record do not match, the transaction is considered fraudulent and declined...

its one of the reasons why many retailers have a separate billing and ship to address available for you... the billing address info you have must match whats transmitted by the retailer...

in the OP's case, Apple wont let her input a non US zip code because Apple is expecting that since its a US card being used on the US store, the address will also be in the US, now the billing address is different then what Apple is using to authenticate, the transaction is (rightly so) getting declined...

its not just Apple where the OP will have the issue, it will be with any online retail purchase where the retailer validates zip/postal code against city/street before they let you update the address... Paypal is another where the OP will have an issue...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

kcgirl said:


> When I try to buy a book it says " zip code entered does not match bank records". It asks me to update billing info. It brings up my credit card info with my US address. My husband has updated our Bank of America credit card to be our UAE address. So I'm stuck! Please can anyone help? I'm losing my mind.


as twowheels said, your only two options are, use a different credit card with a US billing address, or switch to using iTunes cards...

also, if you were to change your address associated with your Apple ID to one in the UAE, you will no longer be able to use the US store... this is probably obvious, but just thought I would mention it...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

or as a third option, and better still, stop buying stuff from Apple... 

Apple is evil...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

imac said:


> ...in the OP's case, Apple wont let her input a non US zip code because Apple is expecting that since its a US card being used on the US store, the address will also be in the US, now the billing address is different then what Apple is using to authenticate, the transaction is (rightly so) getting declined...


... ^^^ is the part that I do not understand.

I buy up to hundreds of dollars from iTunes every month (i.e. movies, shows, music, books, etc) and all I have to enter is my ID and PW each time.

Never once I was asked to enter my shipping / billing address - since everything is downloaded directly from Internet.

I used to have non-US billing address as well, but was never needed to be entered when purchased from iTunes using an existing account.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

imac said:


> or as a third option, and better still, stop buying stuff from Apple...
> 
> Apple is evil...


I have gone past the point of no-return (bought too much stuffs from Apple already) so have to continue supporting the Evil Empire...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

ccr said:


> I have gone past the point of no-return (bought too much stuffs from Apple already) so have to continue supporting the Evil Empire...


So what you are saying is you are officially one of these guys ... 







Funny how back in 1984 Apple portrayed itself as the company innovating against Big Brother (IBM). Almost 20 years on, seems like Apple has switched places ...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

saraswat said:


> Funny how back in 1984 Apple portrayed itself as the company innovating against Big Brother (IBM). Almost 20 years on, seems like Apple has switched places ...


So, who is the next Apple 20 years from now ?

Samsung ? Nah...
Google ? Nah...
Amazon ? Nah...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

ccr said:


> So, who is the next Apple 20 years from now ?
> 
> Samsung ? Nah...
> Google ? Nah...
> Amazon ? Nah...


Huawei ... (it's all about China  ) ...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

saraswat said:


> Huawei ... (it's all about China  ) ...


Forget learning Arabic, I am signing up for Chinese right now...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

ccr said:


> ...Never once I was asked to enter my shipping / billing address - since everything is downloaded directly from Internet...


Apple will only ask you to confirm you billing address if they get a Postal/Zip code incorrect response from your credit card auth request when you buy something and they try to process the transaction... if the auth request comes back approved right away then you can buy with just your ID/PW...



ccr said:


> I used to have non-US billing address as well, but was never needed to be entered when purchased from iTunes using an existing account.


spit-balling... maybe what you probably had done was update your *mailing* address on your credit card for statements while your *billing* address on the credit card remained a local US address... it matched the iCrap account info, and the auth came through...



ccr said:


> ...I buy up to hundreds of dollars from iTunes every month...


sorry, cant help you with that one...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

saraswat said:


> Funny how back in 1984 Apple portrayed itself as the company innovating against Big Brother (IBM). Almost 20 years on, seems like Apple has switched places ...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

imac said:


> sorry, cant help you with that one...


Good one...


----------

